# Netflix and ICS roms



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've tried out several of the ICS roms and would like to use them as a daily driver, but it appears Netflix doesn't work well with ICS on the Droid 2. Is anyone looking into this correcting this? I use Netflix daily so it's a must for my daily driver which has me stuck on GB roms. I know everyone is busy with rom development, but I was wondering if anyone is trying to fix this.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

No. Low priority (mostly) since it's 100% tied to every other graphics issue. Maybe if our graphics libs were newer and fully compatible with ICS; maybe if our devices were't classified as walled gardens. Please research the fact that we are a hacked OS on a locked down platform and how we can only make new software "work" with old interfaces. Then realize that Google notes kernel 2.6.29 as the froyo kernel (2.2) and go from there.

TL;DR:
Too much effort for a "bug" that most likely will be fixed via a CM patch than our devs given the scope of the issue and the number of handsets with the same problem.


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

I figured as much. Thanks for explaining the kernel issue. I wasn't aware of that.


----------

